# Flounder Fishing



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

Okay, so here I am again to ask advice. What's the best setup to catch flounder. One person I talked to said that you need to use an ultra light rod and reel with one of the flounder rigs that you can buy from Wal-Mart. That on the end you use either strips of squid(the stinkier the better) or mudminnows. He said that you simply throw out and let it set for a few minutes and then slowly begin to retrieve the bait. After you roll 2-3 feet let the bait set for a few minutes and continue retrieving your bait and lure until you've fully retrieved it. How does this sound? Anyone else use this technique? What have you done that works?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

I wouldn't use ultralight, i'd go with about 10 or 12 pound test line, mostly because flounder can get pretty big and you never know what you're going to catch in teh ocean anyway. I've always like live mullet minnows if you can catch them and I tie my own rigs, basically a carolin arig like is used bass fishing. Thread a ~1oz egg sinker on your running line then a glass or plastic bead, then tie on anywhere from 6-18 inches of ~20lb mono to your hook. You can use either about a 1/0 Kahle style hook, or a new hook i'm currentyl trying thats supposed to be really good, the Eagle Claw L42 style in #4


----------



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

What about circle hooks? I hear that these are good to use for flounder. Do the flounder prefer live or dead bait? When is the best time to fish for flounder? Best place around Jekyll Island? Can you catch any off the beach?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

I agree with bluerunner. I use basically the same rig, but I use 20lb flouracarbon and a circle hook.........and a 1/2oz to 3/4oz sinker. Yes I use the "cast.........sit........move 2 or 3 feet.........let sit ........and so on. I like useing mudd minnos or live shrimp. Most of the time I catch flounder early and late in the day.........but hight tide is good at times to. Remember, flounder like to hold there prey in there mouths and get um' turned head down before they swallow.........so don't set the hook real fast or you will pull it .........and if you go with circle hooks don't set the hook just reel up a bit and let the flounder set the hook.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

flounder prefer live bait if you can get it, but will eat dead and strip baits if you keep them moving. ditto on waiting a while before you set the hook. When you fell the tap tap of a flounder bite, give him slack for at least 20-30 sec. then gently raise your rod tip and see if he's there. If it feels like you are hung, pull a little bit more, then set the hook but DON'T allow any slack in the line after you do. He shuold be on there. Flounder are more often caught in teh surf than from anywhere else oceanside, When I'm pier fishing for them I work the surf first because that's where the majority are. Just use the rigs described above and as fastback said, fish it like a freshwater plastic worm. From a pier just drop it beside the pilings and slowly work your way up and down both sides of the pier


----------

